# Hyatt Portfolio Points - Resale?



## rthib (Jun 12, 2019)

Don't know a lot about the program (Marriott guy) but wondering:
Is there a good resale market for HPP?
Any restrictions?
Are there junk fees like with Marriott to make them whole?

Also, is there a good thread here for someone who is not part of Hyatt yet?
The HPP thread I found was a discussion on hybridizing points.



Thanks


----------



## Sapper (Jun 12, 2019)

I would suggest reading through this:

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/hyatt-portfolio-points-program.269617/


----------



## rthib (Jun 12, 2019)

Sapper said:


> I would suggest reading through this:
> 
> https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/hyatt-portfolio-points-program.269617/



That is the thread I mentioned is mainly for existing owners


----------



## Sapper (Jun 12, 2019)

rthib said:


> That is the thread I mentioned is mainly for existing owners



There is some good information in that thread specific to HPP.


----------

